# Chester - ~4.5 months old(Large pics inside)



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

So a few weeks ago my wife and I decided we wanted a puppy. About a week later, we brought one home from a local rescue. They're a registered charity and non-profit organization and we'd heard good things about them so as far as I can tell, they're a legit rescue and not a "rescue" breeding puppies to sell. They found Chester and his brothers on a reserve, abandoned I think, somewhat north of us. Their guess is Boxer x Shepherd x Lab, but I honestly don't know; The boxer seems like a good guess ,but other than that it's a mystery. This is my first "real" post so I thought I'd share some pictures of the little monster that stole both our hearts!










Making a funny face!










Having an adventure at the beach!










Meeting a new friend at the beach.










Listening very carefully...










Observing the world with his kitty-brother(Izzy)










Snoozing on his dad(me).

Well, I guess that's all for me and Chester's introductory post. But first...










Chester wanted to take a selfie with his mom.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Adorable! Love those ears! For some reason I keep seeing Pit mix in him. Either way he is a cutie.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

^^We've gotten that from a couple people out and about actually, but it happened more when he was younger and more stocky. Lately his legs have started to look quite long, and he's having some trouble adjusting to them lol


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe boxer/pit mix? Hard to tell! You may never know. But what you do know is that he loves you guys!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so cute! Those ears are nuts! It looks like he could have some hound in him.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Chester is being extremely needy today.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I honestly don't see pit in his face? Boxer/hound mix of sorts? I could see lab too. I dunno, either way, what a looker!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I can see the long shepherd head, can you? And the domed boxer baby noggin?


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

I definitely see a lot of boxer in him but I'm really new to identifying all the different breeds so who knows. The more he grows the more I'm starting to wonder if there's some sort of hound in him, he's got a very deep ribcage and he's very lean in the back-end(super pronounced tuck). The lab and shepherd are kinda...idk, I mean, the pointy ears have to come from somewhere right? Boxers don't stick their ears straight up like that do they? And he's very "nosey"; He loves to pick up on scents and he seems to be pretty good at it, and I know both labs and shepherds are really good with scents. It's really just a guessing game for me though lol.

For more boxer evidence, here he is engaging in good old-fashioned fisticuffs with his mom










Edit: Another thing, as far as the suspicion of GSD in him; You know that thing GSD puppies do where they put their ears up and touch them together so it looks like they've got a pointy hat on? Chester does that sometimes, too. I don't have any good pictures of it though. It's so hard trying to work out where all his different quirks and physical characteristics might have come from! In the end there's two things I know for sure; 1) He's adorable, and 2) I love him to bits.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am terrible at guess the breed.. lol but what a cutie and such a ham... lol lol lol lol


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Showing off his new teeth, I guess?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Adorable! I am in love! Those ears and that face. Such a sweet looking boy!


----------



## Koda'smom (Sep 15, 2014)

I love his brindle!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

What a cutie!! Such a lovely colour too


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG - love the pics! Such a handsome pup! I absolutely LOVE love love the pic of Chester and Izzy looking out the door - that is awesome! :becky:

Yea, something about the shape of his head looks GSD to me as well. I don't think he could get any cuter!


----------



## Schnauzerlover (Sep 16, 2014)

What a cutie! It looks like you're having a lot of fun with him! Love that last picture of him showing off his teeth. It made me smile


----------

